# screw on macro lens???



## sonia718 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi...I have a Canon Rebel XSI. I'm not a serious photographer,but LOVE taking pictures!! I was wondering if there was any screw on type Macro lens for my camera? I just cannot afford a real macro lens. Any advise would be appreciated!!!

maybe its called an extension tube???


----------



## icassell (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, I would definitely look at tubes.  There are two types ... those that link to your autofocus and those that don't.  The Kenko autofocus tubes are about $160 for the set.

Amazon.com: Kenko DG Auto Extension Tube Set for the Canon EOS AF Mount.: Electronics

There are screw-on close-up filters, but they tend to be mediocre. You need to buy the right size for your lens. 

Amazon.com: HOYA 58MM CLOSE-UP FILTER SET: Electronics 

This was taken with Hoya close-up filters. I was travelling in Alaska and didn't want to lug alot of lenses with me, so I didn't bring my 100mm macro.


----------

